
Atlassian Acquires Popular Team Productivity App Trello for $425M - julianhill
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2017/01/09/atlassian-acquires-popular-team-productivity-app-trello-for-425-million/#620a63df4e55
======
dbg31415
This is a dupe.

* Atlassian acquires Trello for $425M | Hacker News || [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13356318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13356318)

